

Show HN: Make it fun to get things done - ma2xd
https://www.symphonical.com

======
ma2xd
If you use Chrome, you can add the app from there aswell:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hcgllakjbbignhambe...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hcgllakjbbignhambejggdljofdagfja)

------
jorgenblindheim
Give this tool a try! :)

